# Mufang Fusion Cube



## mufang (Apr 11, 2011)

The cube "FUSION" is a new structured 3x3 cube released by MUFANG Industrial in November 2010. It is a superior version of 3x3 Mufang Cube. With new Hype-arc and Slope-edge structure it's totally designed for speedcubing competition. Smoother rotation, lighter weight and better handle.









Now the "Binding Core", a upgrade attachment to "FUSION", is released. It is a inside binding piece which can lock two neighbouring parts of cube. That brings definitely a lot of fun and great challenge to solve the cube! 

































Original post here: 
http://www.mfmfmf.com/viewthread.php?tid=2047
http://www.mfmfmf.com/viewthread.php?tid=1741

Tips:
1. The Binding Core of FUSION can be easily attached or detached.
2. It is different from other binding pieces because it is "invisible".
3. Each of corner parts can be locked with the edge part next to it.
4. You may choose to bind up to 8 combinations of corner and edge parts.






China cube player Haixu Zhang routine exercise of speedcubing with a Mufang "Fusion". Average: 8.9
... without the Binding Core


----------



## Faz (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah they're nice.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, but will it blend?

Or rather, will it speedsolve?
The structure looks pretty standard. The invisible binding is a good idea though. Would be fun for a mystery event.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 11, 2011)

It's good, was my main for a while, but I think that was just "omg new cube" hype. 2 annoying things though;
1. Screwing the core together, the screws don't want to go in xD
2. When it pops, the skeletal-esque edge pieces make putting it back together a little tricky at first.


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 11, 2011)

Is this a new cube or something because it says 2010?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks very interesting, the loking mech looks cool too.

Sidenote: those photos should be resized.


----------



## Enter (Apr 11, 2011)

citroen logo cube  almost


----------



## Bapao (Apr 11, 2011)

I've never heard of this cube before and I thought I knew all 3x3x3s types and variations...Where can I buy one?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 11, 2011)

You can get it here. It has been on lightake for a while now.


----------



## Olji (Apr 11, 2011)

doesnt seem to have the bandaging pieces though 3:


----------



## Owen (Apr 11, 2011)

How long has this been available?


----------



## Bapao (Apr 11, 2011)

Owen said:


> How long has this been available?


 
I'm guessing it came out somewhere in 2010 based on the OP.

Does anyone know how it compares to a GuHong or such?


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 11, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> You can get it here. It has been on lightake for a while now.


 
That doesn't seem to be the same one...


----------



## devoblue (Apr 11, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> That doesn't seem to be the same one...


 
Looks the same to me. I got mine last week (without the insert). Its an ok cube and I agree with what Tim said, although they are trivial issues. I still prefer the Guhong or the LingYuns.


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 11, 2011)

devoblue said:


> Looks the same to me. I got mine last week (without the insert). Its an ok cube and I agree with what Tim said, although they are trivial issues. I still prefer the Guhong or the LingYuns.


 
There's isn't that thing that goes between the edge and corner pieces.


----------



## devoblue (Apr 11, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> There's isn't that thing that goes between the edge and corner pieces.


 
That's what I said. I guess that's what you meant also. Its the same cube, just without the insert.


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 11, 2011)

devoblue said:


> That's what I said. I guess that's what you meant also. Its the same cube, just without the insert.


 
Yeah, but does the insert even make a difference?
Maybe reduce popping?
But it would be difficult to lubricate the edges/corners with lubix.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 11, 2011)

The exterior has an uncanny resemblance to the upcoming ALPHA CC...


----------



## devoblue (Apr 11, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> Yeah, but does the insert even make a difference?
> Maybe reduce popping?
> But it would be difficult to lubricate the edges/corners with lubix.


 
The insert just locks a corner to an edge, which supposedly makes it more interesting to solve. Meh, I have enough interesting puzzles I am still trying to work out. That doesn't sound that interesting to me.

It lubes just fine on the reduced surface area of the edges.


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 11, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> The exterior has an uncanny resemblance to the upcoming ALPHA CC...



I forgot all about that!
When I hear "Alpha CC" I think of a lemon...



devoblue said:


> The insert just locks a corner to an edge, which supposedly makes it more interesting to solve. Meh, I have enough interesting puzzles I am still trying to work out. That doesn't sound that interesting to me.
> 
> It lubes just fine on the reduced surface area of the edges.


 
Oh, so nothing special then.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay, so I just got the competition version in yesterday. 

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...Y_Kit_Black_(Speed_Competition_Version)-36053

Nice cube to say the least. I love the insanely sexy looks, but it's a bit locky. The quality is amazing, DaYan material right here. The DIY version comes in a sleek box + plastic bag as opposed to just a bag like other DIYs. The screws and springs are also excellent. You don't need lower washers due to how the springs are machined. Best compared to the MHZ/ C4U springs/ screws, which as you know, are excellent.

This is the Fusion, aka Superior edition. Does anybody know where I can get this version? 

The comp. version of the cube that I have is already seriously treading in DaYan territory, but I would need to do some heavy modding to get the pieces to resemble the sup. version pictured above. Already mailed MF, hoping for a prompt reply. Maybe you guys know though?

H.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 10, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I love the insanely sexy looks, but it's a bit locky. The quality is amazing, DaYan material right here.
> H.


 
"A bit locky" as in...? 

Priced below $10! Would love to see a competitor to Dayan (just to keep prices sane).


----------



## JackJ (Jun 10, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> "A bit locky" as in...?
> 
> Priced below $10! Would love to see a competitor to Dayan (just to keep prices sane).


 
It locks up a bit?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jun 10, 2011)

It looks just as beast as the Dayan cubes


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 10, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> It looks just as beast as the Dayan cubes


 
Actually it looks as sexy as the alpha cc.

But looks can be deceiving...


----------



## Bapao (Jun 10, 2011)

Dear Holger,

We're glad to know that you are interested with our cubes. For the FUSION DIY kit, also known as Superior, the unit price is $9.99 USD per piece, shipment by Registered Airmail Post included. It normally takes 2-4 weeks to arrive in most of the countries. Your parcel will be sent out in 48 hours once you send PayPal payment to [email protected] . After that the tracking number of the parcel, by which you can check the real-time status of the delivery, will be sent to you. Make sure that you leave your address in detail so that the delivery can be arranged properly.

Please feel free to contact us if there is anything further we can help you with. 


Best regards,
Shawn
Online Support Team
MufangCube.com


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice to know there are manufacturers keeping the price sane despite the upgrade.

Looking forward to your review of this 'superior'.


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 10, 2011)

the edge look like a haiyans memory 
lol dunno if someone has said that yet ...


----------



## Bapao (Jun 10, 2011)

So I rounded off all the sharp corners of the pieces and it locks a lot less now. I tried to make them look more like the pieces of the FUSION version. It actually feels a lot like the LunHui after the mod...

The modding took about 2 hours and has left me with a blister. I might have wanted to use something more sharp than a vegetable knife 

I'll still get the FUSION version soon though...


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 10, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I might have wanted to use something more sharp than a vegetable knife


 lol


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you buy them anywhere else besides Lightake?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 12, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Can you buy them anywhere else besides Lightake?


 
If you have PayPal then just transfer $9,99 to [email protected].


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 12, 2011)

Hmm, good to know. I'll probably end up getting one of these.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 1, 2011)

I know, and I am sorry for this big bump, but I have just got mine (yesterday) and I wanted to say a few things before I make a video review, which should be up sometime this week.

First of all, I noticed that the stickers are nice colors, but not the best quality, so I suggest replacing them if you can, as they chip VERY QUICKLY.
The overall feel, and performance reminds me a lot of the F-II, a cube that many people love. Honestly, I can see this as the F-III, with pretty much the same F-II feel, and better reverse corner cutting (but just by a little!). The speed of this is very controllable, so not terribly fast, but when using this cube, I turn slower, making my look ahead much better, for those who need to practice that. Since I got a white cube, the *white* side is actually black, but I don't mind it too much. If tensioned correctly, (only about half of the sides on my cube are) It can usually corner cut slightly more than one piece, just not quite 45 degrees, although at the PERFECT tensions, it may cut that much, I just have not found that in my 1 and a half days with this cube. It can also reverse corner cut 1/4 to 1/3 of a piece, but again, depending upon the tensions. If this is too loose, and you are a rough cuber, this may pop (only a single piece, from my experience), but it has about the same popping frequency as the F-II. So if that doesn't pop on you, this shouldn't either. 

I know this was really short, but there are no reviews yet, and I thought I might as well say the main aspects of this cube. If you have a great, fast, amazing main (probably dayan) and don't care for another 3x3, don't get it. But if you loved your (old and worn out) F-II, and have $10 or so dollars to spare, then I definitely suggest getting this cube. Look out for a video review on my youtube channel. You can see it below my username. Thanks!


----------



## convinsa (Aug 2, 2011)

Cant wait for the review!!!


collinbxyz said:


> I know, and I am sorry for this big bump, but I have just got mine (yesterday) and I wanted to say a few things before I make a video review, which should be up sometime this week.
> 
> First of all, I noticed that the stickers are nice colors, but not the best quality, so I suggest replacing them if you can, as they chip VERY QUICKLY.
> The overall feel, and performance reminds me a lot of the F-II, a cube that many people love. Honestly, I can see this as the F-III, with pretty much the same F-II feel, and better reverse corner cutting (but just by a little!). The speed of this is very controllable, so not terribly fast, but when using this cube, I turn slower, making my look ahead much better, for those who need to practice that. Since I got a white cube, the *white* side is actually black, but I don't mind it too much. If tensioned correctly, (only about half of the sides on my cube are) It can usually corner cut slightly more than one piece, just not quite 45 degrees, although at the PERFECT tensions, it may cut that much, I just have not found that in my 1 and a half days with this cube. It can also reverse corner cut 1/4 to 1/3 of a piece, but again, depending upon the tensions. If this is too loose, and you are a rough cuber, this may pop (only a single piece, from my experience), but it has about the same popping frequency as the F-II. So if that doesn't pop on you, this shouldn't either.
> ...


----------

